# Alpine 7390M repair. Fish oil caps?



## Petri (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got this hu from post. I have read that it contains caps with fish oil, which are prone to leak. To my eyes this pcb is clean, but how to identify those fishy caps?









Best regards.
Petri


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Petri said:


> Just got this hu from post. I have read that it contains caps with fish oil, which are prone to leak. To my eyes this pcb is clean, but how to identify those fishy caps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the time they will have a pasty/oily residue around them. If you apply power to the unit this residue may liquefy. Look for bulges in the top of the caps. Also look for cracks in the ceramic caps (Longer brown) next to the tuner board. If you hold it up to your face you will actually be able to smell the odor of these leaky caps, no joke.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm actually surprised that this M version has this issue, what makes you believe this?

symptoms?


----------



## Petri (Nov 22, 2013)

ryanr7386 said:


> I'm actually surprised that this M version has this issue, what makes you believe this?
> 
> symptoms?


Thanks for the reply. I did not know that the M model differs from standard 7390. I bought the unit non tested and wanted to make sure it is ok before i hook it up.

Only problems are the Up/ff button doesent click (but works) and it has two burned lamps back of display and two on right. Anyone in need of a deck 

Thanks.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I assume u have the harness?


----------



## Petri (Nov 22, 2013)

ryanr7386 said:


> I assume u have the harness?


Sure, little bending would do good to the cage. Have not fixed or cleaned anything for the photo. Its is missing the two big screws from the pull out handle.


----------

